# 100 Hermit Crabs in coffee table tank



## Tehlia (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new to the site. I have just purchased 100 hermies in the most amazing brighly painted shells. They are so funny to watch running around with mickey mouse, 3D bugs, hats etc. They are sitting in plastic containers until my coffee table aquarium (3 foot which use to have 2 turtles) arrives. I moved from Melb to Noosa (QLD). I have researched them throughly, knowing as much to know at this stage. Once tank is set up will post some photos. It should look amazing. They are very complex little creatures which hobbists should take seriously. They require low maintenance are very clean and all have their own personalities. Inthe right environment, correct diet, lots of ocean water (I collect most days-10 mins walk to beach) will live for up to 20 years. I have varying sizes, the largest, are the size of a golf ball. will post more when my "Crabarium" is set up.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 31, 2009)

are they terrestrial or completely aquatic hermit crabs??


----------



## Tehlia (Jan 31, 2009)

They are land crabs however salt water is important. They must be able to immerse their shells in the water . They store water in the space between the abdomen and the shell. It also helps to keep its gills & branchial chamber moist, and makes breathing easier.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 31, 2009)

oo i never knew they needed salt water me large ebough to submerge themselves, me and my sister both had one and it only had a small water dish a food dish and a big air hole at top witch somehow they kept getting out of. (i was like 5 google was non existant to me then) .. next time il make sure theres a dish large enough thanks. cant wait for the pics!


----------



## tgirl73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tehlia said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the site. I have just purchased 100 hermies in the most amazing brighly painted shells. They are so funny to watch running around with mickey mouse, 3D bugs, hats etc. They are sitting in plastic containers until my coffee table aquarium (3 foot which use to have 2 turtles) arrives. I moved from Melb to Noosa (QLD). I have researched them throughly, knowing as much to know at this stage. Once tank is set up will post some photos. It should look amazing. They are very complex little creatures which hobbists should take seriously. They require low maintenance are very clean and all have their own personalities. Inthe right environment, correct diet, lots of ocean water (I collect most days-10 mins walk to beach) will live for up to 20 years. I have varying sizes, the largest, are the size of a golf ball. will post more when my "Crabarium" is set up.


 

Sorry but you obviously have not researched them much at all. Painted shells are incredibly BAD for hermies and keeping them in plastic containers is not much better. 100 hermies in a 3 foot tank? :shock: You need to get on a hermit crab forum and find out the proper way to look after them or your gonna have a tank full of dead crabs :?


----------



## Dan123 (Jan 31, 2009)

welcome to the site.........


----------



## porkosta (Jan 31, 2009)

tgirl73 in correct. 100 crabs in a 3ft tank is no goo. I would put more than 15 in there.
Don't forget they all need different spare shells as they light to change shells often as they grow.
I think a visit to a few hermit crab forums wouldn't hurt.

Andy


----------



## Tehlia (Feb 1, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I will be selling them so will not have 100 but plan to keep 20 of the small. Thanks for your frank reply. As for the plastic containers, all sizes are covered with gravel and and and washed daily until the tank arrives. I am very particular on making sure they are well cared for, from weather stations with humidity reading to diet to salt to plenty of spare shells etc, But again thanks for all your help.


----------



## Tehlia (Feb 1, 2009)

One thing I did not realise (will have to reseach a little more ) was the painted shells. Yes they are toxic and will kill the crabs. Have ordered new shells. Thanks for the wonderful info tgirl73.


----------



## tgirl73 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tehlia said:


> One thing I did not realise (will have to reseach a little more ) was the painted shells. Yes they are toxic and will kill the crabs. Have ordered new shells. Thanks for the wonderful info tgirl73.


 

No worries at all.. problem is pet shops do not tell you these things, most pet places have no idea on how to look after hermies, they think they are a temporary pet that is easily replaced. The painted shells sure do look cute but unfortunately are awful for our little hermies. Also you mentioned you have gravel? Another no no for hermies, they require something soft that they can bury in and tunnel under, sand & coconut fibre is ideal for this. Jump on the hermit crab association forum, they have the best advice and you will find it a real eye opener as to how to take care of hermits


----------



## Tehlia (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks a million. Where is the best place to get sand and what type?


----------



## kahlan (Feb 1, 2009)

When I was younger I used shell grit and it used to go ok. With the ventilation I wasn't as worried about collapsing the sand on them while they were moulting if i changed a water dish etc. I don't know how everyone else feels about this but it was very successful for a number of years while I was young


----------



## Tehlia (Feb 1, 2009)

The shell grit can damage by scratching them. They also cannot bury them. I am thinking of playsand sold at nurseries. But will need to wash and dry before use.


----------



## imalizard (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep playsand is good. Keep it moist so they can tunnel.


----------



## LauraM (Feb 1, 2009)

kahlan said:


> When I was younger I used shell grit and it used to go ok. With the ventilation I wasn't as worried about collapsing the sand on them while they were moulting if i changed a water dish etc. I don't know how everyone else feels about this but it was very successful for a number of years while I was young


 
Yeh i used shell grit aswell, didnt seem to bother my hermie


----------



## tgirl73 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tehlia said:


> The shell grit can damage by scratching them. They also cannot bury them.


 
Ditto

Shell grit is not ok, hence why you no longer have the hermit crabs :? Why force animals to be subjected to something that is not good for them, if you going to have animals then you need to look after them properly, not make do. End result of making short cuts is they die.

Tehlia the playsand is actually a current issue at the moment. One of the hermit crab forums has actually looked into the contents of playsand and has found that it is not only no good for the hermies, but its not for us either. They have found that even baking or boiling it first is not getting rid of a lot of impurities and they are also finding iron in it. They are now saying to use Caribsea Sugar Size sand, which is free of all that stuff but the downside is it is expensive :? Other alternatives are to use coconut firbre bedding or coconut fibre husk.


----------



## Tehlia (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks. Where to you get the coconut fibre bedding from in OZ?


----------



## Kitah (Feb 1, 2009)

If its the coconut fibre I'm thinking about, they sell it in the gardening section of hardwares, bigW, kmart etc. Not sure if its the right stuff though  Don't know anything about hermies besides that they're awesome little critters! all the best


----------



## scorps (Feb 1, 2009)

When you have it set up please post pics, Id like to see how it looks.


----------



## tgirl73 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tehlia said:


> thanks. Where to you get the coconut fibre bedding from in OZ?


 
A safe one is exo terra plantation soil, its 100% organic and has been used by many hermie owners. I actually saw some coconut fibre today at bunnings but it did not list the ingredients of it so I did not buy it. Some of them contain fertilizers and stuff so you need to be really careful. We are a bit limited here in Oz, quarantine is stopping a lot of them from coming into the country, just make sure whatever you buy is free of ferts and is 100% organic!


----------

